# ATX12V socket on mobo needed ?



## neilmcca (May 30, 2009)

I've just put together my new pc, and can't get anything on screen, no bios, nothing,
the last pc i built was about 4 years ago, and that 1 was hardly state of the art,
so i'm quite a way behind on expertise when it comes to building pc's,

anyway, as the title suggests, there is a socket on my Asus p5q se plus called atx12v, it's positioned on one of the corners on the board,
thing is, i don't have a spare lead from my psu (Corsair 750W TX) for it ? 
is this socket required ?
there is only 1 4 pin lead coming from the psu and that is paired with a 20 pin lead to connect to the 24 pin socket (eatxpwr) on the mobo.

i've checked to see if the gfx card (ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB) is fitted in properly, and seems ok,
but nothing whats so ever come on screen, won't even come off "stand by".

any help would be greatly appreciated,

Neil


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you mean the molex plug, that power supply should have that lead, so you need to double check to make sure it isn't hiding in your wire setup. If you are talking about a regular 4 pin peripheral plug and you have used them all, get a splitter for an extra connector.


----------



## neilmcca (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the very quick response,

the atx12v socket is exactley the same kind of socket as the 24 pin power socket but just 4 instead of 24 sockets,
it isn't molex,
i presume i need 1 of these http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Peri...+Molex+4+Pin+Square+Connector?productId=23604

just to clarify what i have connected atm,
the board i have has a 24 pin connector, in which i have connected a 24 pin lead (actually a 20 pin lead with another 4 pin which "spurs" off it),
i have checked the cables from the psu several times, and there is only the 1 4 pin lead (just mentioned above),
i can buy the Molex 4 Pin Square Connector linked above for the atx12v socket, i'm just worried i might fry something, can u confirm that socket is required ?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If my memory serves me correctly (any memory isn't always the best), you need the 24 pin connector for that board and also an EATX 12 volt connector (8 pin) for that particular board. Both must be connected and the power supply should have both of those. The computer won't boot without those two connected.

Are you certain that your board has a 4 pin molex and not an 8 pin molex? Check the manual and report back.


----------



## neilmcca (May 30, 2009)

I've just looked at the manual and the motherboard itself,
the atx12v socket (on the corner of the board - close to the cpu) is a square 4 pin "power plug", 

in the manual, the 24 pin socket is named "eatxpwr", in this i have the 20 pin and 4 pin plug from psu,

i'm not sure if i'm confused or just plain dumb :grin:, but no molex connectors have been used in this build upto now (although they are available from psu), molex connectors are the type of power connectors used on (pre sata) hard drives aren't they ??

as suggested in a post above, i could buy









it has the square 4 pin plug which would fit atx12v socket on my mobo, 

copied from the manual -
ATX power connectors (24-pin EATXPWR, 4-pin ATX12V)

no mention of an 8 pin.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 4 pin plug that is bundled with the 20 pin PSU to Mobo is for the 24pin Mobo connection. I am more than certain there is a 4 pin connector for the ATX plug on the Mobo. The pcis no newegg show it as having one. It will be square and have 4 wires..two yellow and 2 Black. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The atx12v. plug is in a 4+4 configuration. Just separate them, or plug in all 8, either works.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

grimx133 said:


> The atx12v. plug is in a 4+4 configuration. Just separate them, or plug in all 8, either works.


Thats what I thought, an 8 pin setup from the power supply and the board does accept the 8 pin. Glad my memory is not gone yet! :grin:


----------

